
MIT: Drones to cooperatively explore under thick forest canopies for lost hikers - stmw
http://news.mit.edu/2018/fleets-drones-help-searches-lost-hikers-1102
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18360627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18360627)

------
hexane360
s/lost hikers/guerilla troops/

